# Budget Weightgainers



## Jakks (Mar 27, 2009)

Been made redundant today and i've got a baby due in july so the key word in this thread is *BUDGET*.

Been using maximuscle weight gainer but thats too expensive now anyone know of any home brew weightgainers that have worked for them or someone they know.

would appreciate any suggestions

thanks

jakks


----------



## GammaRadiation (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey man, sorry to hear that, I used to use Maximuscle, soo expensive!

Im a student so I always live off no cash, when I cant afford protein I just drink a LOT of milk, if you have a look at the nutrition facts its pretty good, and obviously cheap.

When I had some cash I purchased from myprotein.co.uk, you can add ur own flavors and amino acids if you want... or man up and buy the cheap unflavored... be warned tho... the rugby guys and I called it ass juice for a reason!

hope this helps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry to here that mate....

you get 25% from all Extreme supplements by being a member on this site this will bring the cost down considerably..


----------



## Jakks (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys i'll look into both routes.

jakks


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

dont buy branded weight gainer, check out my posts ive got a pro recipe in there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cocobench said:


> dont buy branded weight gainer, check out my posts ive got a pro recipe in there


why not buy branded weight gainers?


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think cocobench means that branded supplements tend to be more expensive and some times overprices for what they offer. To be (and that is why in the past I asked the question and got a positive answer) the only think that matters is the products I am using to have been tested. Branded or no-branded is not importand as long as they can prove me they work and will not have bad side effects or cause health problems.


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

no i mean 90% of them contain crap.... and half of them dont have what they say in them, keep it simple and get pure protein unless its bsn or cnp IMO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate this is very true although in saying that in 2007 BSN was fined in the states for not containing what they claimed their products did....


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

from what i remember though this was not the protein, please mistake me if im wrong... afew pro guys i know through friends have sponcers with different brands but really stick to bsn... couple others say nothing will ever beat cnp .... i can get cnp protein in 4kg for £19 so cant go wrong really...

Back to the original question, the cheapest way would be to follow my recipe, and make enough for 2-3 from one blend


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Coco, you need to be clear on what you say, you wont get Pro Peptide or Pro whey at that price, you may get Pro Mass which is a poor formula which only has maltodextrin as a carb source or certainly as the main carb source. Same reason I don't think Pro MR is that good, only having maltodextrin as a carb source is way outdated.

BSN Syntha 6 and Tru Mass are full of gum, fats and sugars along with being overpriced. I know most of the pro bodybuilders in the UK and I don't know of any who use BSN unless they are sponsored by them, and they don't sponsor any UK bodybuilders!

And does it matter which of their products were missleadingly labelled? If a company is prepared to allow that to happen how can you trust anything they produce. What would have happened if their products hadn't been tested and the results published? Everyone would still be paying for a product that is not as good as they think it is and is obviously overpriced due to not having the ingredients that are stated on the label.

One more point is if buying from companies like My Protein, Whey Consortium, Aviform, etc, please be aware when you buy 80% Whey there are many grades of this containing different levels of fat, carbs and lactose so when buying unbranded whey you can be buying very different grades.


----------

